# camera is not working



## nightmoon (May 6, 2012)

Dear all,

please help me, i have HP tablet and i installed android nightly last version, it is work fine but the problem with the camera it is not working at all. i need it please help me...

samer_show @ hotmail.com


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

nightmoon said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please help me, i have HP tablet and i installed android nightly last version, it is work fine but the problem with the camera it is not working at all. i need it please help me...
> 
> samer_show @ hotmail.com


This is a known issue. Camera and Mic do not work in ICS. If you want a working camera and might flash CM7. Search the forum when looking for answers to questions. There are several threads that this question is asked in, so don't expect it to be fixed anytime soon, but if it does get fixed then it's a bonus.


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think the camera/mic ever worked on CM7 but I could be mistaken. If I every want to use the camera or mic I'll log into WebOS.

It could take awhile nightmoon but the developers done some great work here and I appreciate it.

Take care,


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

camera no work?!


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

just pretend that the camera does not exist, the quality is far too low for it to be useful


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> This is a known issue. Camera and Mic do not work in ICS. If you want a working camera and might flash CM7. Search the forum when looking for answers to questions. There are several threads that this question is asked in, so don't expect it to be fixed anytime soon, but if it does get fixed then it's a bonus.


This

Thread closed


----------

